# This is Saxony



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The only preserved tower of the town wall in the background. Mining symbols like the one in the foreground can be found everywhere:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

In the foreground a so called "Kursächsische Postmeilensäule" (electoral saxonian post mile column) from 1723, in the background a post building from the late 19th century. Such columns can be found in almost every Saxon town. They show the distance to other towns in hours:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Another miner:











Sights like this are very unusual in Protestant Saxony. This one was made shortly before the Protestant Reformation, which destroyed most of them. PS: nice details on the right window:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Kitsch for tourists:











In case you wonder why the town is so empty. All shops are closed on sunday in Germany, which means you can only visit either a restaurant or a museum:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I love Saxony and your photos are brilliant! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

St. Nikolai, the second church, is used by the theatre today, as far as I know:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

Part of the town wall, which isn't that impressive. The two inscriptions say:
"Unity breaks hardship, discort brings dead" and "common welfare beats your weal":




















Theatre:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The cathedral is the third church of Freiberg and the highlight of the town:











This part was added in the late 19th century to protect the "Goldene Pforte" (golden portal), one of the finest Romanesque portals in Germany:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

That's all for today.


----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice :cheers:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Amazing preserved (or restored?) architecture. Thank you for sharing the sights with your photographs.


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The square behind the cathedral:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Very nice, Saxy:cheers1:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

We now enter the cathedral. The late Gothic hall church (most important churches of the Ore mountains are hall churches) was built after 1484:











This is the Tulpenkanzel (tulip pulpip), despite the appearance not Baroque but late Gothic. The pulpit was made by Hans Witten between 1508 and 1510, shortly before the Rennaisance appeared in this part of Germany:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

In the background one of two Silbermann organs in the cathedral. This one is the oldest (1711-1714) and biggest in Saxony:











Behind the latticework the tombs of the Saxon electors:


----------



## Karasek (Apr 6, 2008)

The tomb of elector Moritz from 1543 is the first sepulchral monument of the German Renaissance:










The sepulture chapel by Giovanni Maria Nosseni is, according to my Baedeker, the most important manifest of Italian mannierism to the north of the Alps:


----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

Karasek said:


>


These transparent stairs are simply amazing. Such thing, 400 years before modernism! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------

